# top of the line st croix



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

this is a rod i built for myself and have just finished it. it is one of the highest quality blanks st croix makes. it is a 6' 10" with about a ten % brake. it makes for an excellent texas rig rod. it has the lighest seat by fuji and fuji titanium sic guides. i bought the rod and reel ftu in houston. the reel is a new skeleton quantum reel. terry jone pic this blank after i told him what i wanted. the guide are spiriled wrap micros and i put eight guides. this was my first scales job. the color was green metalic then gone back over with brown metalic to bring down brightness of the green.


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice build! I like it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

You will love that reel! Got one a few months ago


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Wingding (Jan 18, 2012)

Love the checkerboard on the grips. Great job all around.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks good, Bennie. How are you doing the checkers? I may have an easier way, if interested.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*graditude*

thanks guy for all the compliments makes me want to start another.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> Looks good, Bennie. How are you doing the checkers? I may have an easier way, if interested.


goag i would like to learn this new method,if it speeds up the process. iam using the process sold by mudehole, at this moment, bennie
thanks goag

email [email protected]


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Bennie, it's not a new method, and may not speed it up, but it will be more accurate.
I think we all use the same pie jig when working w/ cork rings. I use a different saw than Mudhole, and also use a thin shim after each slice. The main point was to glue up the 1/8" rings BEFORE doing the pie slices, that's all.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> Bennie, it's not a new method, and may not speed it up, but it will be more accurate.
> I think we all use the same pie jig when working w/ cork rings. I use a different saw than Mudhole, and also use a thin shim after each slice. The main point was to glue up the 1/8" rings BEFORE doing the pie slices, that's all.


i think i have a saw like that,but it would not go down in the jig because it is to tight. a friend told me that those mudehole saw blades are two sizes to small by his cosin who works in jewery. so i looked up jewery saw blades and the one u get from mudhole are smallest u can get. i was going to order larger one when i have broke all the ones i got from mudehole. if u let me know where u bought that saw i would consider instead.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Bennie, here's the one that I know fits the blue anodized jigs...shop around for best price w/ shipping. I order 2 or 3 at a time, as they will dull out, especially if you bottom em out doing the pie slices. Someone mentioned using old xray film as the shims...haven't tried that yet.
http://www.amazon.com/Zona-Tool-Company-42TPI-Universal/dp/B000BRESQY


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Man, I really like that one. CF?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*also would like to add*

this rig fishes like a dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if u stop and think about i got close to five hundred in it {dont tell moma**. it ought to fish like a dream.......bennie


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

What is the total weight on this project?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*weight*

i have reel that weigh that much. it looks like the rod is touching. the scales read when u lift up off of them. i lifted the rod put the scales on hold and put the rod reel back down on it and took the pic.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagVery nice rod!!!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*loomis WHO*

the more i fish with this rod the more i fall in love with its preformance. i have never casted a rod with so much control at your hands. i can cast the rod with pinpoint acuracy and lay the line where it needs to be. this is very important when bass fishing, because u are throughing around the stickups or buckbrush all the time. it has little are no damper to it. i have fished with all types of fine rods, boron, glx, and imx. the rod has excellent feel when fishing with plastics and finese fishing.


----------

